# HOCARS Slot Car Show Melville, NY



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

At the Huntington Hilton
on 10/10/10 at 10AM to 2PM

Also featured racing by ECHORR at the show.
Tommy Stumpf and I hope to have the O-Goes-HO cars available

Hope to see you locals there.......

(203) 804-2455 for info

Bob Beers

Many HO and all size slot cars available......
:wave:


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*bump*

bump:wave:


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Lot of $5 and $10 cars at the show.Come and pick up some bargains.i have AW/JL,Dash,Bad dog resin.AFXTRA Corvettes and hopefully tne new HO-XTRA sedans and coupes..See you at the show. Tom Stumpf


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*at the HOCARS Show the '49 hot rod coupe and hot pepper available*

Fellow Slotters,

For those who are interested, the O-Goes-HO 1st Release ’49 Hot Rod Coupe and ’32 Hot Pepper Sedan are here and are now available for sale. Please check the website www.O-GOES-HO.com and sign up for future release information. You can and should also order on the website. The website says available October 10th but they arrived a little earlier. Also on the website check out the Production Process to see some cars and parts being assembled and packed for shipping. As always, thanks.

Keep in mind those who are planning on attending the 
HOCARS Slot Car Show
Huntington Hilton Hotel
Melville, NY
October 10th, 2010
10AM-2PM

These cars will debut there and be available for sale……….
Remember they fit the AFX chassis, AutoWorld Xtraction chassis, Tomy Turbo and Mega G with clips.

Regards,
Bob Beers
(203) 804-2455


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

*I will be there selling and really trying to blow out some of my HO stuff*

I will be there selling and really trying to blow out some of my HO stuff.

I have recently really ignited my interest in 1/43rd again so, it is time for me to really thin out my HO collection as well as get rid of GEARS, TIRES, GUIDE PINS, all types of miscellaneous parts really cheaply.

Hope to see you there!!!!!!!


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Will there be any other HT members attending? 
Yes, I know Bob & Tom will be there.  
Also, a very recent newlywed has said he plans to be there early! :thumbsup:


----------



## Al Markin (May 17, 2003)

I'll be there at 10:00AM sharp, Bob always puts together a nice show on Long Island, no reason for me to miss it!


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup: I just got back & the show was great ! Got almost everything on my list + a bit more ! Great deals on AW T-jet chassis & wild ones too.Picked up 2 O-goes-HO cars (Red Merc & green Hot Pepper gangsta car ) ,really great show looking foreward to my 1st post retirement HO-LI show next Febuary !!:thumbsup:

Neal:dude:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I was there bright and early. Actually beat Tom there. It was everything I though it would be and I got 2 sets of O Goes HO and they are stunning!!!!

Dyno Dom was a pleasant surprise. You never know what to expect and he was an amazing guy. Great talking with him and I can see hanging out with him and his racing buds. Total nice dude.

I met a few others and really all dynomite guys.

Thats what this hobby does, introduces you to all kinds of awsome people.


Bob and Tom, thanks for another stellar show and look forward to the super bowl show.


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

I got there at 9 and went in early. I met Dyno Dom, Xence, and Micyou3, everyone was cool and I am looking forward to getting together with Xence, and Micyou3 to turn some laps in there neck of the woods.

I spent some time hanging around the track and saw a couple of guys with regular looking T jets that were actually running faster than the race prepped cars. I didnt see them enter the race, I guess they werent class legal?


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I had a blast. The best thing about selling at the shows is getting to socialize with everybody that stops at my table. The track that was there was incredible. The packaging and set up was really something to see in addition to seeing the racing. I didn't get a chance to run cars on it but it was a really nice layout.

It was great to meet you Dyno and Dyno Dom and it was great to see Tom, Joe Bob and all the people that I usually see at the shows. It is great when slotters can get together.

Today was a really great day.


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Wish I could have been there. Wound up working on my 1:1 car for the day.


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

I going to give a REAL short description on the Long Island show ... others can happily chime in.

Myself & micyou3 got a table from bob in the middle next to tom stumpf. I have to admit I like going to these shows because I meet more of you guys at these shows than I expect, which is honestly pretty cool. I met DynoDom, Dyno, Skylark65s & a few others whose names I can't recall. All good people & I was truly glad to meet you all.

Went over to Bud's tables & got the AFX red/white/blue shadow for a fraction of what someone's asking on ebay. Bud is selling his personal collection, not sure why ... you'd have to ask him. I got one other car from him but I have to pay him first ... lol ... walked out broke ... again. I only got like 2 or 3 cars but I sold some stuff & just genuinely had a pretty danged good time. The wife ok'd it though so all's well.

They had a slot car track in the middle of the floor & man was it ever awesome! I was afraid to race against alot of those guys as they were honestly just sooooo good. As i said though ... really great track that Hiram & I forget the other gentleman's name brought in. Alot of fun just to watch if nothing else.

Please feel free to chime in.

That's about as short as I can make I think ...

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

It certainly was a good show! I p/u some gears & did more BS'ing than
spending, so the Track Manager was happy. I met some fine HT members
for the 1st time. Joe65SkylarkGS, I hope you found going So. on Rte.110
to the Pkwy. to be an e-z route & get that Wiz-Track wired! Micyou03 and
Xence had a table where I met Dyno, a pleasure to meet you all! Gearhead, I looked for you, hope to see you again @ the Super Bowl show. It was great to see Tom looking terrific & feeling better. Also got to speak w/many of the vendors that I've known for many yrs. The 6 lane routed track is a work of art. The owner, Anthony, must be a perfectionist to the highest degree.
The track had 12 driver stations giving a choice of access, depending on where the layout is placed @ a given race location. The under structure is
fabricated steel frame & outer sides are bright diamond plate!!! The wiring is the best I've ever seen, apparently installed by an electronics specialist.
Anthony explained some of the track choices, simply controlled by switches
such as limiting lanes, track calls, direction etc. This entire track is transported in a seperate diamond plate case!!!! Did anyone take pics???


----------



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

Hey Guys - ditto from me about a good show - I'm the guy who works for Tom... ditto from me on the bs sessions which turns out to be the best for me since I/we love talking slots...

send me an email at [email protected] and i will send you pics
I put up 2 youtubes @ "bigmacdaddio"

mac


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

shucks. this was the first Fall LI show I've missed in a few years, and it sounds like i missed meeting a bunch of HTers, too. but I went to Aberdeen for the first time a couple weeks ago, and then Carlisle a few days after that... there was no way to do this too and stay in good standing with the TM. looks like in the future I'll have to decide between LI and Aberdeen in the fall. Aberdeen is a one-day trip for me (a LONG one) and LI is an overnighter, but if I do the LI show I get to visit my parents who live 10 minutes from there. decisions, decisions. 

well, there's always the Superbowl show... who's goin'?

--rick


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

ParkRNDL said:


> shucks. this was the first Fall LI show I've missed in a few years, and it sounds like i missed meeting a bunch of HTers, too. but I went to Aberdeen for the first time a couple weeks ago, and then Carlisle a few days after that... there was no way to do this too and stay in good standing with the TM. looks like in the future I'll have to decide between LI and Aberdeen in the fall. Aberdeen is a one-day trip for me (a LONG one) and LI is an overnighter, but if I do the LI show I get to visit my parents who live 10 minutes from there. decisions, decisions.
> 
> well, there's always the Superbowl show... who's goin'?
> 
> --rick


Rick don't forget there is a new slot show series starting in Allentown, first one's a week and a half away.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=305188

Show info: http://www.valleygoto.com/slotCar.html

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Just curious, were results available from the race that was held
at the show or was it a fun run for exposition? Also, any pics
of racing or that great track?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Dyno Dom said:


> Just curious, were results available from the race that was held
> at the show or was it a fun run for exposition? Also, any pics
> of racing or that great track?


I got a couple on my blackberry Dom. Post 14

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=305636


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Yes, Joe, Thanks! I did see your pics on "The Challenge" thread.


----------

